# Looking for a way to just "darken" any shirt color



## deadbat (Nov 5, 2009)

That is, some printing technique or product that gives a similar look to if you got part of the garment wet and it made a dark spot, only that would be permanent. I happened to find a product which does this inadvertently, but it is really expensive. These photos are using a UV-reactive ink which is supposed to print clear and then turn "charcoal grey" in the sunlight, but on any color shirt other than white, if you press it into the fabric at all, it makes this permanently darker appearance even out of the sunlight. The problem is that this ink is like $200 for a quart, because of the UV reactive property. I'm trying to find some other product which would give the same effect at a more practical price. I currently print all plastisols so I am hoping to stay in that product area if possible. The reason I want something that will just "darken" the shirt rather than, say, mixing to a pantone that is a darker shade than the shirt is so that I could print the same logo across multiple shirt colors without mixing multiple custom inks, as I have a client who is looking to do multiple large runs and reprints with the same art but many different shirt colors.


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

Rutland Chino Base says you can use it for that exact purpose in its TDS. I'm sure most bases will work in much the same way. 

Rutland Chino Base TDS


----------

